# K15



## Ruins (Feb 3, 2008)

ok i thought it deserves it own thread
the first time i heard about it i was blowen away i just couldn't imagine how would it look like not how would it be to play one.
and here it is











and just few other ones that look pure sex to my eyes




































and another one flying V-12  







Flying V-12 12-String Bass


----------



## Apophis (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice basses


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 3, 2008)

Jauqo III-X has played a fretless 15 string (tuned EADGC) for a while now. If you search his name on these boards, there are a few vids of him, and he occasionally pops up to post here.

Actually, I'm pretty sure a couple of those basses are actually his...


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 3, 2008)

It's a pretty odd concept but I kind alike it. It sounds good.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## Ruins (Feb 3, 2008)

distressed_romeo said:


> Jauqo III-X has played a fretless 15 string (tuned EADGC) for a while now. If you search his name on these boards, there are a few vids of him, and he occasionally pops up to post here.
> 
> Actually, I'm pretty sure a couple of those basses are actually his...


thanks i will


----------



## Jauqo III-X (Feb 19, 2008)

distressed_romeo said:


> Jauqo III-X has played a fretless 15 string (tuned EADGC) for a while now. If you search his name on these boards, there are a few vids of him, and he occasionally pops up to post here.
> 
> Actually, I'm pretty sure a couple of those basses are actually his...



Thanks D R. I had the worlds first 15 string bass made for me by Warrior based off of my original concept over 10 years ago.

Here's a clip of me with it from 1998


----------



## Jauqo III-X (Feb 19, 2008)

This is an ad.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 19, 2008)

jauo


----------



## Ruins (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks for sharing and welcome
do you have some recordings of your bass alone? the video has very distorted sounds and its hard to hear the beauty of this instrument


----------



## Jauqo III-X (Feb 20, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> jauo









Ruins said:


> thanks for sharing and welcome
> do you have some recordings of your bass alone? the video has very distorted sounds and its hard to hear the beauty of this instrument



You're welcome. Sorry at this point, I have no recordings of the bass alone. The music in the video clip was recorded using a small hand held video camera with as you can imagine, a very tiny built in mic.


Here is a audio clip of the same song thats in the video, where an attempt was made to make the overall sound a little more clearer.

Jauqo III-X - Chicago bass player


----------



## Apophis (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice 

and


----------



## Ruins (Feb 23, 2008)

sounds much better and much easier to hear the sound of your bass. thanks.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 23, 2008)

The bass goes solo in the end of the sound clip too.


----------



## Jauqo III-X (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## darren (Feb 23, 2008)

I think i'd be more inclined to play a 12-string bass tuned down. 15 strings is a wide, awkward neck.


----------



## Kronpox (Feb 23, 2008)

Ruins said:


> ok i thought it deserves it own thread
> the first time i heard about it i was blowen away i just couldn't imagine how would it look like not how would it be to play one.
> and here it is



I know this is the wrong forum but I'm more concerned about the 8-string guitar that Munky is holding 

not that I'd expect anything particularly innovative out of Korn using 8-strings but I still think it's cool


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 23, 2008)

Kronpox said:


> I know this is the wrong forum but I'm more concerned about the 8-string guitar that Munky is holding
> 
> not that I'd expect anything particularly innovative out of Korn using 8-strings but I still think it's cool



Do a search for it in the extended range forum, there was some info about that.


----------

